# Egnater Vengeance vs EVH 5150 lll



## lust of decay (Mar 5, 2013)

for balls to the wall death metal played through an orange cab loaded with V30's... which amp will get the cops called and demonic entities appear out of thin air? cleans can suck it... looking for a fat saturated tone.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 6, 2013)

I own them both so I suppose I can give you some answers ..

both do the same thing... just one for half the price. 

the vengeance has more controll over the bottom end. with its density knob. it remains controlled even in drop g max bass all that nonsense.. and with its mid push pull tight bright and gain switches you have some incredibly serious versatility. granted this amp is much more time consuming to dial in your tone. its very sensitive. witch some people.. including myself like. reverb on the lead channel starts to just drool and become muffled passed around 9 o clock though... advantages over the 5153? it has a full secondary master volume so you can use that as a boost for leads!.... this is one of few amps I dont need to boost with an OD pedal to get that extremem metal sound... you said cleans can suck it but these are the best cleans on a high gain... period. 

5153. lets face it... its a beast. has all the gain you will ever need on channel 3 for ANY type of metal. but channel 2 is going to be useless to you if you want demons and shit comin from you house... if that does happen get your local priest to check stuff for you.
this thing is loud. and reliable. but its gain starts to get compressed passed 2 o clock or so.. but if you need more than noon offers you insane. 
cleans are great here too. but not like the egnater has. 

if your on a budget and want an extreme metal amp.. get the vengeance.. 
if you really wanna spend double for what you can get from the egnater check out the armageddon. same amp. 3rd channel. and built in isp decimator (your gonna need a noise gate for either of the mentioned two)


----------



## BadSeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Not trying to thread Jack, but before I had a chance to play the vengeance, I was drooling over it, as people were saying it was a tighter meaner 5150 with more eq options and a master volume. So I went to the store and tried it and.it was really dissapointed. It sounded like it had its nuts chopped off. It sounded like a Marshall DSL meets a 5150 minus all the low end. I didn't get a chance to crank it, so how do they compare with some real volume. Does the vengeance ever get balls?


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 6, 2013)

BadSeed said:


> Not trying to thread Jack, but before I had a chance to play the vengeance, I was drooling over it, as people were saying it was a tighter meaner 5150 with more eq options and a master volume. So I went to the store and tried it and.it was really dissapointed. It sounded like it had its nuts chopped off. It sounded like a Marshall DSL meets a 5150 minus all the low end. I didn't get a chance to crank it, so how do they compare with some real volume. Does the vengeance ever get balls?



well... thats not what i wanted to hear. my choices of amps are limited to what zzounds has to offer. they have that payment plan deal. just scored an orange cab. need to find a head quick.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 6, 2013)

or ignore the guy who actually owns both amps not just played it at a shop for 15 mins :/... 
like I said the vengeance takes time to dial in.
I've owned 3 peavey 5150's one fully fja metal modded. and none compare.


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 6, 2013)

Bladed-Vaults said:


> or ignore the guy who actually owns both amps not just played it at a shop for 15 mins :/...
> like I said the vengeance takes time to dial in.
> I've owned 3 peavey 5150's one fully fja metal modded. and none compare.




so... the vengeance has just as much, if not more gain than the 5150? i've owned a 5150 modded by fja as well. damn amp was stolen in orlando. if you tell me right now that the vengeance can get just as chunky and mean as the 5150... i'll buy right now!


----------



## veshly (Mar 6, 2013)

I think you'll be happy with either. Both are pretty sweet amps that can do an awesome death metal sound. 

You can watch and read reviews all day but in the end nothing will tell you what a certain amp is like as having it at your place for a decent amount of time while constantly fiddling with it. Also, I think it's a significant part of the 'being a guitar player' journey to go through a few amps to see what you like and refine your palette. Worst case ontario you can sell it and get your hands an another amp.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 6, 2013)

lust of decay said:


> well... thats not what i wanted to hear. my choices of amps are limited to what zzounds has to offer. they have that payment plan deal. just scored an orange cab. need to find a head quick.



Check out American Musical as well. I was floored when they let me purchase a USA strat on 12 payments. Lets just say it would be overly kind to call my credit "fair"


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 6, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Check out American Musical as well. I was floored when they let me purchase a USA strat on 12 payments. Lets just say it would be overly kind to call my credit "fair"



i used them before. they dont like me to much. i went the hell off on them over something petty. they told me not to call back lol. really, the best company is musician friend. they dont offer payment plan


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 6, 2013)

does the vengeance need a boost?


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 6, 2013)

lust of decay said:


> does the vengeance need a boost?



NOOO

lol its the only amp i dont boost of my 4. 

the 5153 on channel 2 with a ts9 gets some sick thrash rythym tones.
its lead channel 3 does not need a boost either though...


for the price man seriously the vengeance is a face destroyer. 
on par with amps 1k plus its range. 

Id never sell my 5153 dont get me wrong but im trying to save ya some cash. you will have a perfect metal gain and tone.. and yes no boost. plus reverb built in. something that the 5153 doesnt offer


----------



## viesczy (Mar 6, 2013)

How about the 5150 III 50 as one to consider in the same price range of the Venge. All the gain and the blue channel has more gain in the 50 as compared to the 100 watt. 

Cool thing that I like about the Venge is the mid shift feature, use that as an EQ boost to help cut/alter your tone for solos. 

Derek


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 6, 2013)

well fellas... i just placed an order for the vengeance along with an isp decimator pedal, speaker cable and 2 9ft guitar cables. im going on a whim again. hopefully, this amp works out for me. i just sold a laney irt60... wasnt happy with the tone. good amp not for me. i hope this vengeance cranks like hell with my orange cab!


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 6, 2013)

let us know what you think!.


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 7, 2013)

You'll love the Vengeance. I couldn't be happier with mine!


----------



## Chrisjd (Mar 7, 2013)

I own the Armageddon, which is the Vengeance's big brother.

It is a friggin beast. So many tonal options. It's a very savage sounding head, and is very tight without a boost. I would say it's kind of a dark amp, but through my vintage 30 cabs with bright pickups it has plenty of high end.

I love it.


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 8, 2013)

Chrisjd said:


> I own the Armageddon, which is the Vengeance's big brother.
> 
> It is a friggin beast. So many tonal options. It's a very savage sounding head, and is very tight without a boost. I would say it's kind of a dark amp, but through my vintage 30 cabs with bright pickups it has plenty of high end.
> 
> I love it.




ok... we got problem. ive read several post online about the Armageddon being more brutal than the vengeance. they say it has more gain and is more aggressive sounding. i could care less about all the bells and whistles... all i want is pure metal chuga chuga. can give a rats ass about cleans, and reverbs. i had the laney irt60 and that amp didnt have enough balls for me. very dry dark amp. anyways... the vengeance will be here today... i will be greatly disappointed if this amp sux. remember... i want balls to the wall insane gain. please baby SATAN... let the vengeance slay!!!!


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 8, 2013)

a little bit of advice... push the mids with the knob.. about 2 oclock and put the mid switch on minus... 
give you that scooped metal tone but without the hollowness. still cuts through but its nice and tight... tight. bright and gain notched up.... gain at around 2:30.... bass treble and the othe rknobs at your liking..

the farther you jack the presence control up the more compressed the gain structure is going to get. so dependingf if you playing with a set of emgs or not will depend on how much you jack that up..


----------



## Chrisjd (Mar 8, 2013)

lust of decay said:


> ok... we got problem. ive read several post online about the Armageddon being more brutal than the vengeance. they say it has more gain and is more aggressive sounding. i could care less about all the bells and whistles... all i want is pure metal chuga chuga. can give a rats ass about cleans, and reverbs. i had the laney irt60 and that amp didnt have enough balls for me. very dry dark amp. anyways... the vengeance will be here today... i will be greatly disappointed if this amp sux. remember... i want balls to the wall insane gain. please baby SATAN... let the vengeance slay!!!!



I have not heard this. I haven't played the vengeance, but I bet it will get just as brutal.


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 8, 2013)

come on UPS. hurry the fuck up!!!!!!


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 8, 2013)

amp got here along with the decimator about an hour ago. THIS AMP IS A BEAST!!!!!!! concern about not having enough gain is out the window. this amp jams! haven't even gotten a chance to turn it up. not a clean guy but... the cleans on this amp sounds almost like an acoustic guitar lol. thanx BLADED-VAULTS for pointing me in the right direction!!!!


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats...
soo many people shy away from that amp cuz of the name on the front and them not having a huge high gain association...... Oh wel soo many people are missing out on a brutal little amp


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 8, 2013)

Bladed-Vaults said:


> Congrats...
> soo many people shy away from that amp cuz of the name on the front and them not having a huge high gain association...... Oh wel soo many people are missing out on a brutal little amp



it does sound a little like an ENGL with a pinch of messa. i see no need to boost. great amp!

now... if i could get you provide me with your amp settings... i would greatly appreciate it sir


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 8, 2013)

LOL @ the PBR pic. Got me good in the libary +1


But grats on that amp dude. Those thing have gain for days..!


----------



## viesczy (Mar 8, 2013)

Bladed-Vaults said:


> Congrats...
> soo many people shy away from that amp cuz of the name on the front and them not having a huge high gain association...... Oh wel soo many people are missing out on a brutal little amp



Egnater is one of the founding father's of high gain amps. It is a shame that folks don't realize the amount of gain in the Egnater amps. 

Derek


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, Egnater designed the T2 and V2s and even had a hand with the B52 AT100.


Take the Tight and Bright switches on the Vengeance and Armageddon, straight from the Randall V2 it seems.


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 8, 2013)

whoever said this amp isnt loud enough is a damn idiot. im about half deaf right now playing on level 3 of the master volume. this amp cranks! anybody know the break in period for an orange cab with v30's?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it's about 20 hours for a speaker to break in. If you're just playing at home maybe use the 60w setting? I would. If you're playing loud you should use earplugs! I use hearos, they come in a case too.


----------



## sefloval (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats on the new Vengeance! I'm looking at that and the 5150 III 50w as well. I need to go try out both, but based on video clips alone, the EVH seems brighter and less low end grunt. Was it hard to dial a decent tone out of the box? Seems like a lot of tonal choices and I don't want to spend my time turning knobs. 
Are you going to be playing this with a full band? If so, it would be good to hear how it holds up in the band mix as that's my primary reason for wanting this. I've got a Tweaker 15 head for home use that is great, so I'm also familiar with Egnater and dig their stuff. My local GC has a Vengeance, so may go check it out this weekend. Enjoy your new amp!.....Looks great with the Orange cab.


----------



## lust of decay (Mar 9, 2013)

sefloval said:


> Congrats on the new Vengeance! I'm looking at that and the 5150 III 50w as well. I need to go try out both, but based on video clips alone, the EVH seems brighter and less low end grunt. Was it hard to dial a decent tone out of the box? Seems like a lot of tonal choices and I don't want to spend my time turning knobs.
> Are you going to be playing this with a full band? If so, it would be good to hear how it holds up in the band mix as that's my primary reason for wanting this. I've got a Tweaker 15 head for home use that is great, so I'm also familiar with Egnater and dig their stuff. My local GC has a Vengeance, so may go check it out this weekend. Enjoy your new amp!.....Looks great with the Orange cab.




wasnt hard to dial in my tone at all. cool thing is you have 2 master volume switches. they both adjust the volume at the same time. the 2nd volume is great for boosting leads. so far... great amp. has some real balls!

no band... just drunk night jamming with this amp. might even get a second cab!


----------



## sefloval (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha, drunk night jamming is the best! I can't do that at home due to two midgets and a bitchy wife . We rent a rehearsel room, drink beers and make noise a couple times a month. Sounds like what I'm looking for....lotsa balls. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 9, 2013)

viesczy said:


> Egnater is one of the founding father's of high gain amps. It is a shame that folks don't realize the amount of gain in the Egnater amps.
> 
> Derek



Oh no I know this.. but the major populous doesnt..

you see egnater and your first though is definately not "damn look at that death metal machine"

amps like the 5150/6505 the jvm series. and mesa recs stole all that thunder. 

and all those major name fanboys have shadowed a seriously good amp company like egnater


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 9, 2013)

Bladed-Vaults said:


> Oh no I know this.. but the major populous doesnt..
> 
> you see egnater and your first though is definately not "damn look at that death metal machine"
> 
> ...



Dude, whatever. That means I got my vengeance for cheaper than if I were paying for a bigger "name" than Egnater.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 10, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> Dude, whatever. That means I got my vengeance for cheaper than if I were paying for a bigger "name" than Egnater.



uhhhh. not sure why the attitude?? if you remember Im the first person to reccomend this amp to the guy... I OWN one just like you do...I own 3 other high end hi gain amps and I reccomend this amp before those almost everytime. 

and all I was saying is that not many people go looking for egnater when they get on the market for hi gain tube.... just a statement no need to take offence bro.


----------



## Curt (Mar 10, 2013)

checking out a vengeance later today thanks this thread. I love my 50w 5150 III dearly, so if this is anywhere in that realm, plus, if the cleans can possibly beat the fender cleans of the 5150 III... I might have to pick one up myself... lol


----------



## tonethack (Jun 17, 2015)

lust of decay said:


> amp got here along with the decimator about an hour ago. THIS AMP IS A BEAST!!!!!!! concern about not having enough gain is out the window. this amp jams! haven't even gotten a chance to turn it up. not a clean guy but... the cleans on this amp sounds almost like an acoustic guitar lol. thanx BLADED-VAULTS for pointing me in the right direction!!!!



I am having a issue with my egnater armagheddon at the moment. Anyway I agree with Bladed- Vaults 100% . I have other amps,but the armagheddon with proper speakers is a beast. No pedals needed unless u need 
modulation. I have a cab with GT-75 and Vin 30. It sounds great. I have a cab with swamp thangs and texas heats. The amp sounds like a match made in hell, as long as i run it 16ohm. still tight on channel 3 cranked,if dialed in. Enough of my ramblins good luck on your egnater purchase.


----------



## Sparkfriction (Jun 17, 2015)

wow cool. i simply didnt knew about this amps. - ok i know about egnater, but didnt checked them out. i had the plan to get myself a 5150 III 50 watt mini. Now i want this one. 

where sits the amp sound-wise? i mean the tonal flavour... i really like the Splawn Nitro tones. if this helps for some explanation. - thx.

oh and is it possbile to run this amp without a cab jsut for recording via the cab/sim out into a board at the studio? - sorry, its maybe a stupid quewstion but i have no clue about guitar amps. i just playd some nice heads over the years...


----------



## tonethack (Jul 4, 2017)

tonethack said:


> I am having a issue with my egnater armagheddon at the moment. Anyway I agree with Bladed- Vaults 100% . I have other amps,but the armagheddon with proper speakers is a beast. No pedals needed unless u need
> modulation. I have a cab with GT-75 and Vin 30. It sounds great. I have a cab with swamp thangs and texas heats. The amp sounds like a match made in hell, as long as i run it 16ohm. still tight on channel 3 cranked,if dialed in. Enough of my ramblins good luck on your egnater purchase.


I love the design of this and when it's working it's a true beast clean or high gain. I bought a new one and fixed my old one. I now have 2 unreliable heads. I am trying to decide to send them off or move on and bad press


----------



## will_shred (Jul 7, 2017)

I have no idea what the other guys are talking about but the Vengeance was one of the most disappointing high gain amps for me, I owned one for a while and it always sounded really dark and muffled, even with a boost, it could never get that tight low end punchy tone. I much prefer the 6505 over the vengeance. But neither compare to my Mark V.


----------

